# Il peggiore Bar di Tradinet



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Proprio la redbull non mi piace per niente...
> Comunque hanno tirato fino alle 3 di notte e stamattina alle 6.30 ero già sveglia.
> Molto molto male!!!


Mamma mia, hai ragione!! La red Bull fa cagare per me, non è una bibita è un medicinale.... Aagghh


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, hai ragione!! La red Bull fa cagare per me, non è una bibita è un medicinale.... Aagghh


però con la vodka non è male


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però con la vodka non è male


L'ho provata una volta, mi ha dato la sensazione di Big Babol liquida!
E io odio le Big Babol!!!! :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho provata una volta, mi ha dato la sensazione di Big Babol liquida!
> E io odio le Big Babol!!!! :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vero! sa di Big Babol! comunque la red bull da sola fa veramente schifo arcà, condivido


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vero! sa di Big Babol! comunque la red bull da sola fa veramente schifo arcà, condivido


io l'ho provata una volta, in un lungo viaggio notturno. Sono rimasto sveglissimo per le due ore successive, ma per il disgusto :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io l'ho provata una volta, in un lungo viaggio notturno. Sono rimasto sveglissimo per le due ore successive, ma per il disgusto :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl: io quando ero gggiovine e facevo movida bevevo pure la benzina un altro po'  nei locali universitari servivano alcool di pessima qualità, quindi vodka e red bull era na bomba!


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: io quando ero gggiovine e facevo movida bevevo pure la benzina un altro po'  nei locali universitari servivano alcool di pessima qualità, quindi vodka e red bull era na bomba!


Io ero una fighetta allucinante, solo vodka alla pesca...:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però con la vodka non è male


Dici?  Provata solo pura e fatto bleahhhhhh


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero una fighetta allucinante, solo vodka alla pesca...:unhappy:


dai :rotfl::rotfl: minchia da pariolissima proprio!

io ora bevo due prosecchi e il giorno dopo sto stupida :rotfl: se facessi una serata come 10 anni fa finirei al pronto soccorso..


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dai :rotfl::rotfl: minchia da pariolissima proprio!
> 
> io ora bevo due prosecchi e il giorno dopo sto stupida :rotfl: se facessi una serata come 10 anni fa finirei al pronto soccorso..


I miei amici erano tutti coca e rhum, a me non piaceva e quindi via di vodka alla pesca. 
Ogni tanto cicchetti di gin e pera.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Insomma*

Insomma ne avrei tante da raccontare,non sono un bevitore,ma alla fine di un corso mi hanno contato 7 bicchieri di vino rosso,ero sicuro non mi avrebbe fatto nulla,purtroppo son uscito per andare a prendere una boccata d'aria e mi hanno trovato in un burrone che ridevo  1 ora dopo...:rotfl:

Un'altra volta dopo due "torelli" e 4"tequila"tornando verso casa con una pazza...sulla mia strada una macchina che rallentava la mia marcia...e cazzo non si toglieva...ed io a lampeggiare....peccato che poi questa macchina ha acceso i segnali e dopo mi son accorto che era una voltante...:rotfl::rotfl:

E purtroppo mi è anche successo...che un"infermiera"spiritosa voleva passare una notte"diversa"e una sera mi ha messo nel drink una vasodilatatore....il resto non posso scriverlo...


----------



## Ross (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ne avrei tante da raccontare,non sono un bevitore,ma alla fine di un corso mi hanno contato 7 bicchieri di vino rosso,ero sicuro non mi avrebbe fatto nulla,purtroppo son uscito per andare a prendere una boccata d'aria e mi hanno trovato in un burrone che ridevo  1 ora dopo...:rotfl:
> 
> Un'altra volta dopo due "torelli" e 4"tequila"tornando verso casa con una pazza...sulla mia strada una macchina che rallentava la mia marcia...e cazzo non si toglieva...ed io a lampeggiare....peccato che poi questa macchina ha acceso i segnali e dopo mi son accorto che era una voltante...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E purtroppo mi è anche successo...che un"infermiera"spiritosa voleva passare una notte"diversa"e una sera mi ha messo nel drink una vasodilatatore....il resto non posso scriverlo...


Come sarebbe a dire: 'non posso scriverlo'?!? 
Qui non si aspetta altro!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Come sarebbe a dire: 'non posso scriverlo'?!?
> Qui non si aspetta altro!


Non posso proprio...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ne avrei tante da raccontare,non sono un bevitore,ma alla fine di un corso mi hanno contato 7 bicchieri di vino rosso,ero sicuro non mi avrebbe fatto nulla,purtroppo son uscito per andare a prendere una boccata d'aria e mi hanno trovato in un burrone che ridevo  1 ora dopo...:rotfl:
> 
> Un'altra volta dopo due "torelli" e 4"tequila"tornando verso casa con una pazza...sulla mia strada una macchina che rallentava la mia marcia...e cazzo non si toglieva...ed io a lampeggiare....peccato che poi questa macchina ha acceso i segnali e dopo mi son accorto che era una voltante...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E purtroppo mi è anche successo...che un"infermiera"spiritosa voleva passare una notte"diversa"e una sera mi ha messo nel drink una vasodilatatore....il resto non posso scriverlo...


oddio sto con le lacrime!! sei finito a ride in un crepaccio? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pure io!! 

siamo proprio fratellastri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei amici erano tutti coca e rhum, a me non piaceva e quindi via di vodka alla pesca.
> Ogni tanto cicchetti di gin e pera.


noi abbiamo avuto le fasi...da giovani giovani la fase "scivolo", cocktail vodka, vodka alla pesca e lemonsoda, leggero..poi la fase devasto, andavamo a Negroni, Invisibili e quant'altro.. poi la fase "abbiamo quasi 30 anni alleggeriamo" a Campari Spritz... 

ora fase acqua fresca :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Come sarebbe a dire: 'non posso scriverlo'?!?
> Qui non si aspetta altro!



"immagina, puoi" :carneval:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ne avrei tante da raccontare,non sono un bevitore,ma alla fine di un corso mi hanno contato 7 bicchieri di vino rosso,ero sicuro non mi avrebbe fatto nulla,purtroppo son uscito per andare a prendere una boccata d'aria e mi hanno trovato in un burrone che ridevo  1 ora dopo...:rotfl:
> 
> Un'altra volta dopo due "torelli" e 4"tequila"tornando verso casa con una pazza...sulla mia strada una macchina che rallentava la mia marcia...e cazzo non si toglieva...ed io a lampeggiare....peccato che poi questa macchina ha acceso i segnali e dopo mi son accorto che era una voltante...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E purtroppo mi è anche successo...che un"infermiera"spiritosa voleva passare una notte"diversa"e una sera mi ha messo nel drink una vasodilatatore....il resto non posso scriverlo...


Bisognerebbe aprire un thread sui racconti delle serate alcoliche... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Io ho ancora diversi superalcolici che a distanza di 15 anni mi ricordano l'odore del vomito solo ad annusarli... [emoji28]


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe aprire un thread sui racconti delle serate alcoliche... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Io ho ancora diversi superalcolici che a distanza di 15 anni mi ricordano l'odore del vomito solo ad annusarli... [emoji28]


presente! io sambuca...


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei amici erano tutti coca e rhum, a me non piaceva e quindi via di *vodka alla pesca*.
> Ogni tanto cicchetti di gin e pera.


Quando torno ad aprile dall'Ucraina terrò a disposizione una bottiglia di vodka "giusta" , nel caso passaste dalle mie parti ( adesso ne ho disponibile una- fatta in casa - con una leggera aggiunta del liquido ottenuto dal mallo delle noci ). Ma alla pesca no...


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quando torno ad aprile dall'Ucraina terrò a disposizione una bottiglia di vodka "giusta" , nel caso passaste dalle mie parti ( adesso ne ho disponibile una- fatta in casa - con una leggera aggiunta del liquido ottenuto dal mallo delle noci ). Ma alla pesca no...


mi autoinvito! tanto a quanto ho capito non sei molto lontano da Bologna.. io vado da Nì e poi ci guida lei


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi autoinvito! tanto a quanto ho capito non sei molto lontano da Bologna.. io vado da Nì e poi ci guida lei


:up:


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi autoinvito! tanto a quanto ho capito non sei molto lontano da Bologna.. io vado da Nì e poi ci guida lei


sulla strada, passate a prendere anche me :carneval:


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> sulla strada, passate a prendere anche me :carneval:


ovvio :up:


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe aprire un thread sui racconti delle serate alcoliche... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Io ho ancora diversi superalcolici che a distanza di 15 anni mi ricordano l'odore del vomito solo ad annusarli... [emoji28]


Io ho un ricordo di una serata superalcolica in cui la patata mi ha preso fuoco...letteralmente.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho un ricordo di una serata superalcolica in cui la patata mi ha preso fuoco...letteralmente.


No aspetta, questa adesso la voglio capire. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Io in genere l'alcool lo ingerisco dalla bocca... [emoji28]


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> No aspetta, questa adesso la voglio capire. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Io in genere l'alcool lo ingerisco dalla bocca... [emoji28]


Ora devo scappare, ma se fate un thread dopo racconto.
L'alcool l'ho ingerito, la patata è discorso a parte!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Eh*



banshee ha detto:


> "immagina, puoi" :carneval:


Eh no...non può.


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no...non può.


era una pubblicità


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora devo scappare, ma se fate un thread dopo racconto.
> L'alcool l'ho ingerito, la patata è discorso a parte!


Ho capito ma qua non puoi lasciare in sospeso gli accaniti lettori. Non puoi lanciare una patata in fiamme e nascondere la mano [emoji12]


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ne avrei tante da raccontare,non sono un bevitore,ma alla fine di un corso mi hanno contato 7 bicchieri di vino rosso,ero sicuro non mi avrebbe fatto nulla,purtroppo son uscito per andare a prendere una boccata d'aria e mi hanno trovato in un burrone che ridevo  1 ora dopo...:rotfl:IUn'altra volta dopo due "torelli" e 4"tequila"tornando verso casa con una pazza...sulla mia strada una macchina che rallentava la mia marcia...e cazzo non si toglieva...ed io a lampeggiare....peccato che poi questa macchina ha acceso i segnali e dopo mi son accorto che era una voltante...:rotfl::rotfl:E purtroppo mi è anche successo...che un"infermiera"spiritosa voleva passare una notte"diversa"e una sera mi ha messo nel drink una vasodilatatore....il resto non posso scriverlo...


Per questo ti garbano le infermiere? ... Visto che sono capitata senza volerlo al "bar di tradinet" se qualcuno mi versa un prosecco non disdegno :rotfl :


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per questo ti garbano le infermiere? ... Visto che sono capitata senza volerlo al "bar di tradinet" se qualcuno mi versa un prosecco non disdegno :rotfl :


Sincero?non mi garbava per nulla....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?non mi garbava per nulla....


Allora dovevi essere mooooooltooooo sbronzo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora dovevi essere mooooooltooooo sbronzo.


O stronzo.....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Le analisi dei valori epatici come vanno?

Questa diffusione dell'alcol non sarà indotta per ridurre la popolazione anziana del futuro? 
Non preoccupatevi della pensione, non ci arriverete.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> O stronzo.....


Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ok... Optiamo per stronzo ah ah ah ah ah 
Ora la devi raccontare però


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

*prendetela per il verso giusto*

Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Come in tutte le cose bisogna sapersi regolare.
Vietare non è mai giusto, secondo me.
Vengo da una famiglia di bevitori sani. 
Ma ho ben presente cosa comporta esagerare ed è spesso collegato ad altri disturbi.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le analisi dei valori epatici come vanno?
> 
> Questa diffusione dell'alcol non sarà indotta per ridurre la popolazione anziana del futuro?
> Non preoccupatevi della pensione, non ci arriverete.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Infatti non ci preoccupiamo della pensione, so ad esempio che, a Fornero vigente, io prima del 2045 in pensione non ci vado, una Banshee non ci va prima del 2055 e una Scared non ci va prima del 2070.
quindi, se si dovesse morire prima della pensione facendo ottimo sesso e bevendo ottima birra, che sia.

al di là della battuta, il concetto che sfugge sempre è nel sapersi dominare.   vale per il sesso compulsivo, vale per la dipendenza da alcool.    chi ha problemi di dipendenza, li avrà prima o poi per qualcosa.

Chi ha abbastanza testa, la avrà anche nel regolarsi nel bere.     personalmente in 40 anni mi è capitato solo 2 volte di sentirmi male per l'alcool, ma entrambe le volte era perchè stavo male io già prima.   sempre tornato a casa in condizioni di lucidità e sulle mie gambe.

se insegniamo a comprendere l'importanza dell'equilibrio mentale, ci si può godere il piacere di una birra o di un White Russian, magari prima di darsi un bacio di quelli che ricorderai a vita.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Madonna che portasfiga.


----------



## Sheva07 (3 Marzo 2016)

Vedendo questa discussione mi sento tirato in ballo! Mi sa che sono l'unico utente di Tradimento.net a cui piace la RedBull :rotfl:

All'inizio ad onor del vero non piaceva nemmeno a me, infatti la bevevo solo perché avevo notato che ti tiene sveglio per davvero. A furia di berla ha iniziato anche a piacermi. Principalmente la bevo quando ho bisogno di stare sveglio. Però è una bevanda particolare, non so con cosa la facciano ma ha anche degli effetti collaterali se si esagera.

Ricordo anni fa, ero al pub con degli amici, non dormivo da circa 20 ore ed ero obbligato a star sveglio per una cosa importante. Mi venne sonno e all'ora iniziai a bere RedBull. La prima non mi fece effetto, la seconda pochino e la terza mi diede una bella botta di vita. Il problema è che mi scolai 3 RedBull in 45 minuti. Avevo il cuore che pompava a 1000 e nei seguenti 2 giorni ebbi un mal di denti estremo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2016)

L'alcool è sicuramente una droga, e pure delle più pericolose. Da una forte dipendenza fisica e psichica e altera lo stato di coscienza. Ma è una droga socialmente accettata (per tanti motivi), quindi è normale assumerla. I nostri discorsi scherzosi nascono da questo. Se si parlasse di cocaina o oppiacei il tono sarebbe sicuramente diverso. Eppure le statistiche di morte per alcool sono terrificanti.
Come in tutte le cose, bisogna saper usare la testa. Ti bevi l'ape o il bicchiere di rosso, ogni tanto il whisketto. Se per vari motivi sei facile preda delle dipendenze, se non è l'alcool sarà qualcos'altro a rovinarti la vita... la scelta è lunghissima.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le analisi dei valori epatici come vanno?
> 
> Questa diffusione dell'alcol non sarà indotta per ridurre la popolazione anziana del futuro?
> Non preoccupatevi della pensione, non ci arriverete.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Mai fatto analisi del sangue negli ultimi 10 anni, quindi non saprei dirti come vanno le transaminasi... 

Rispondendo seriamente: io mi sono ubriacato svariate volte, spesso al punto da star male, e tutte le volte che è successo è stato parte delle cose stupide e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Questo non fa di me un alcolizzato, anche perchè se sono da solo o a cena con la famiglia non bevo neanche mezza birra. L'alcol è universalmente riconosciuto nella società moderna come droga ricreativa ed è legale in quasi tutti i paesi del mondo. E' evidente che siano i condizionamenti sociali a cui tutti siamo sottoposti che ci "impongono" di vederlo in questo modo. Alla mia età, tra amici, è normale raccontare delle serate alcoliche trascorse decine di anni fa e riderci su. Un po' come si racconterebbe di quella volta che per scommessa ho scavalcato il cancello del cimitero alle 2 di notte. 

Bere ti rende più fico? Certo che no.
Le prime volte che ti prendi una sbronza colossale, lo fai per sentirti più fico? Certo che si. 
Ma dopo impari a conoscere i tuoi limiti, a bere responsabilmente senza abusare.

Ovviamente deve sempre rimanere chiaro a tutti che di droga si tratta, e neanche delle meno dannose. Il fatto che sia legale non significa che non possa provocare una dipendenza anche peggiore di tante droghe illegali.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Però in Italia l'alcol è sempre stato legale solo che un tempo ubriacarsi era una cosa da disperati sottoproletari, ora una trasgressione un po' chic che può accadere mentre da intenditori si sorseggiano superalcolici costosi.


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mai fatto analisi del sangue negli ultimi 10 anni, quindi non saprei dirti come vanno le transaminasi...
> 
> Rispondendo seriamente: io mi sono ubriacato svariate volte, spesso al punto da star male, e tutte le volte che è successo è stato parte delle cose stupide e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Questo non fa di me un alcolizzato, anche perchè se sono da solo o a cena con la famiglia non bevo neanche mezza birra. L'alcol è universalmente riconosciuto nella società moderna come droga ricreativa ed è legale in quasi tutti i paesi del mondo. E' evidente che siano i condizionamenti sociali a cui tutti siamo sottoposti che ci "impongono" di vederlo in questo modo. Alla mia età, tra amici, è normale raccontare delle serate alcoliche trascorse decine di anni fa e riderci su. Un po' come si racconterebbe di quella volta che per scommessa ho scavalcato il cancello del cimitero alle 2 di notte.
> 
> ...


Verissimo,questo è il vero problema : conoscere i propri limiti.... cosa che nei giovani d'oggi è argomento praticamente sconosciuto !


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in Italia l'alcol è sempre stato legale solo che un tempo ubriacarsi era una cosa da disperati sottoproletari, ora una trasgressione un po' chic che può accadere mentre da intenditori si sorseggiano superalcolici costosi.


ma anche no.

si beve per bere.    i più bevono quel tanto che basta da risultar più simpatici e spigliati e da questo nascono gli aneddoti che si leggono nel 3d.

e che andrebbero presi per quello che sono.     chè a volte creare sensi di colpa eccessivi non aiuta a capirsi.


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in Italia l'alcol è sempre stato legale solo che un tempo ubriacarsi era una cosa da disperati sottoproletari, ora una trasgressione un po' chic che può accadere mentre da intenditori si sorseggiano superalcolici costosi.


Vero, una volta gli ubriachi ( per la maggior parte ) lo erano di vino.... adesso lo sono di costosi cocktails il più delle volte ingurgitati senza nemmeno sentirne il sapore... basta passare da corso como a milano una sera ....
e la birra penso abbia preso il posto del vino,soprattutto tra i giovanissimi.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in Italia l'alcol è sempre stato legale solo che un tempo ubriacarsi era una cosa da disperati sottoproletari, ora una trasgressione un po' chic che può accadere mentre da intenditori si sorseggiano superalcolici costosi.


Ai superalcolici preferisco  di gran lunga un buon bicchiere di vino o un ottima birra.. Per il resto che ognuno dovrebbe regolarsi mi sembra il minimo per dimostrare di volersi un po '  bene, poi certo possonocapitare sbronze occasionali e limitate


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Il vino a tavola per me è normale, c'era a casa dei miei e c'è a casa mia, 
magari non a pranzo, ma la sera sempre, la definisco l'unica cosa che piace e non fa male.
Non mi sono mai ubriacata in vita mia neanche coi superalcolici, perchè, se capita, ne prendo solo un bicchiere


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> 
> si beve per bere.  *  i più bevono quel tanto che basta da risultar più simpatici e spigliati* e da questo nascono gli aneddoti che si leggono nel 3d.
> 
> e che andrebbero presi per quello che sono.     chè a volte creare sensi di colpa eccessivi non aiuta a capirsi.


 Concordo con il boss


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ho capito ma qua non puoi lasciare in sospeso gli accaniti lettori. Non puoi lanciare una patata in fiamme e nascondere la mano [emoji12]


Era un aneddoto simpatico, ma stavo scrivendo e ho iniziato a sentirmi male, ho paura di non arrivare a sera, sto per mor.............

The Nicka's end.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, hai ragione!! La red Bull fa cagare per me, non è una bibita è un medicinale.... Aagghh


Credo di avere seri problemi.... A me la red Bull non fa assolutamente NULLA, se ho sonno dormo con o senza e se non ho sonno non dormo ( ma in realtà con i sonniferi non ho mai provato) ....


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti non ci preoccupiamo della pensione, so ad esempio che, a Fornero vigente, io prima del 2045 in pensione non ci vado, una Banshee non ci va prima del 2055 e una Scared non ci va prima del 2070.
> quindi, se si dovesse morire prima della pensione facendo ottimo sesso e bevendo ottima birra, che sia.
> 
> al di là della battuta, il concetto che sfugge sempre è nel sapersi dominare.   vale per il sesso compulsivo, vale per la dipendenza da alcool.    chi ha problemi di dipendenza, li avrà prima o poi per qualcosa.
> ...


io non ho 15 anni di differenza con Scared, oh! ma che mi aumentate l'età? mi cancello.

edit: ah no ho capito adesso!! Scared in realtà ha 17 anni!!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,questo è il vero problema : conoscere i propri limiti.... cosa che nei giovani d'oggi è argomento praticamente sconosciuto !


Ma neanche noi li conoscevamo... 
Io mandavo giù qualsiasi cosa e per lo più si trattava di porcherie come B52 (eh ma quello te lo portavano ancora acceso  ) o angelo azzurro.
Purtroppo per poter conoscere i propri limiti, questi vanno testati. E la sperimentazione quando si parla di droghe non è quasi mai una cosa buona. 

Credo che la maggior parte della differenza tra uno che beve per divertirsi ed un alcolizzato risieda in altre cose. In primis nell'educazione che si è ricevuta, in secundis nella personale propensione alle dipendenze. In ultimo credo che anche l'autocontrollo e la considerazione di se giochino un ruolo fondamentale. E spesso queste ultime due sono ignote ad un adolescente o un ventenne.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era un aneddoto simpatico, ma stavo scrivendo e ho iniziato a sentirmi male, ho paura di non arrivare a sera, sto per mor.............
> 
> The Nicka's end.


Riposa in pace!

invito tutte le utentesse a dare fuoco ad una vagina in memoria di Nicka! :carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe aprire un thread sui racconti delle serate alcoliche... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Io ho ancora diversi superalcolici che a distanza di 15 anni mi ricordano l'odore del vomito solo ad annusarli... [emoji28]


Da ragazza bevevo abbastanza, Si andava in disco con la bottiglia di Jeck Daniel's nello zaino e si beveva in bagno (per risparmiare sulla consumazione) visto che entravamo sempre gratis :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ultimamente bevo poco... Ma sarebbe meglio che non bevessi affatto, visto l'effetto che mi fa l'alcool


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Io mi sono ubriacato qualche volta nella vita.
Tutte le volte ho fatto cose molto stupide che non avrei dovuto fare.
Ho baciato la ragazza di un mio amico che era presente e lei c'è stata.
Ho attraversato un incrocio cittadino con tanto di binari del tram a 100 km l'ora di notte con l'auto.
Sono finito al pronto soccorso dopo aver spazzolato le strade cittadine perché stavo da schifo.
Etc.

Mi è andata bene in alcuni casi, assolutamente bene che non ho perso la vita o messa a repentaglio quella di qualcun altro.
Però mi piaceva la sensazione che dava l'eccesso di alcol.
Ho dovuto smettere con qualsiasi cosa lo contenesse da giovane perché ho avuto problemi di salute e mi hanno costretto a rinunciare a diversi alimenti, tra cui appunto l'alcol.
Da giovani ci si gasa di fare una vita spericolata, il che vuol dire fare cazzate, generalmente, perché non si è tutti Steve McQueen, anche se il messaggio che passa è che tu puoi esserlo, se lo vuoi...
Poi appena ti rendi conto che tanto spericolati non siamo e che fegato, reni, vescica etc sono soggetti a logorio, si fanno i conti con i nostri limiti.
Nella mia vita ho visto morire gente per la droga. Tanta che era bella giovane e poteva essere felice. 
Ma devo dire che anche l'alcol non scherza. Abitando vicino a una comunità ho sepolto alcune persone che conoscevo per cirrosi, più giovani di me. Per uno di loro mi dispiace in particolare, lo ricordo con mia figlia, mi viene tristezza solo a pensarci.
E' molto particolare come questo panorama venga negato e la gente ti guardi strano se non bevi una birra a pranzo o non ti butti giù un ammazzacaffè o non ti appassioni ai superalcolici.
Avrò le mie ragioni per non farlo, no?


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è cazzeggio e raccontate cose da ridere.  Però io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma se mi fosse successo mi vergognerei da morire.
> Se c'è questa differenza di percezione significa che per me è una cosa impensabile, che può capitare come incidente per ingenuità, ma da lasciare isolato, invece per altri più giovani fa parte delle cose incoscienti e divertenti che si fanno da giovani. Un po' come, per altro verso, una giovane amica si era stupita che non avessi sperimentato con ragazze da giovane.
> Mi domando, e chiedo rispetto solo all'alcol, perché è visto in questo modo. È un'idea ricavata dalla famiglia? O dai coetanei? O dai film? E la vostra famiglia come ha reagito o avrebbe reagito?
> Ricordo che farfalla aveva raccontato che era l'unica madre a essere severa sull'alcol.
> Se rovino il cazzeggio ignoratemi.


Brunetta, sei sempre così rigida... Non sono mai arrivata a non riuscire a stare in piedi. MOOOLTOOO allegra si, da perdere OGNI FRENO INIBITORIO PURE ( che per me è il problema più grosso ) ma mai oltre.

Mai stata male da vomito dopo una sbronza....mai vomitato durante una sbronza... Mai messa al volante troppo allegra.
Non so spiegarti. Ho sempre trovato un punto in cui dire basta.
Ai miei figli non ho mai dato da bere neppure la birra, a casa normalmente si beve solo quella nella giornata pizza e qualche sprizz Aperol il sabato sera o la domenica a pranzo....
Cosa dicevano i miei?? E secondo te mi sono mai fatta beccare ?? Cosa dico ai miei figli ?? Di bere con giudizio, Tanto qualcosa lo bevono comunque. Io sono più rigida nel fumo, non chiedermi perché.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Riposa in pace!
> 
> invito tutte le utentesse a dare fuoco ad una vagina in memoria di Nicka! :carneval:


No, in mia memoria si dessero fuoco al cervello...credo sia meglio...


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2016)

Sarà che reggo malissimo l'alcol, ma qualche ubriacatura me la sono presa. La più comica? Di giorno, stavo svolgendo il praticantato. Fuori con un cliente erano partiti due bianchi a stomaco vuoto.  Al rientro in studio mi misi a parlare con il fax . Fortuna che il dominus (così si chiamano i "capi") era - diciamo sportivo :carneval:.  Se ci penso mi viene ancora da ridere....

(Seriamente so che l'alcolismo è un problema, senza voler essere riduttiva, però su queste "cavolate di gioventù" capita di riderci un pò )


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sarà che reggo malissimo l'alcol, ma qualche ubriacatura me la sono presa. La più comica? Di giorno, stavo svolgendo il praticantato. Fuori con un cliente erano partiti due bianchi a stomaco vuoto. * Al rientro in studio mi misi a parlare con il fax *. Fortuna che il dominus (così si chiamano i "capi") era - diciamo sportivo :carneval:.  Se ci penso mi viene ancora da ridere....
> 
> (Seriamente so che l'alcolismo è un problema, senza voler essere riduttiva, però su queste "cavolate di gioventù" capita di riderci un pò )


...a guarda che per parlare con il fax non bisogna mica essere brilli....


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, in mia memoria si dessero fuoco al cervello...credo sia meglio...


No, eh... Che guà... di cuore non ne ho più, la testa me la son già fumata in buona parte, manca solo fumarmela tutta


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...a guarda che per parlare con il fax non bisogna mica essere brilli....


No?


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No?



io ci parlo continuamente con gli oggetti a voce alta e alle volte se non mi ascoltano mi arrabbio anche :mexican: ..dici che ho qualche rotella fuori posto???


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io ci parlo continuamente con gli oggetti a voce alta e alle volte se non mi ascoltano mi arrabbio anche :mexican: ..dici che ho qualche rotella fuori posto???



Ehmm.... No no, va tutto bene


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehmm.... No no, va tutto bene



e lo so la gente mi guarda strano. Ma credimi le macchine capiscono. Se gli parli con dolcezza eseguono se sono scassate e ti incazzi riprendono a funzionare.... Gli oggetti hanno un ANIMA...
è normale 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Allora*

Ok,a me è successo due o tre volte,forse di più,e sti cazzi.
Mi ero perso,ero più giovane,ero più scemo,vabbè che pure adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò che c'è di male?poi sono anni che non bevo più,il vino mi da la nausea,una o due volte l'anno un limoncello e punto.
Da un mese ho chiuso con la cioccolata,e adesso mi è rimasta la macchina potente e le pippe...:rotfl::rotfl:ah giusto pure le donne...ma ormai sono sulla via dell'amicone....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Niente sesso alcool e rock end rolls

Ohi ohi....

:rotfl:



oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,a me è successo due o tre volte,forse di più,e sti cazzi.
> Mi ero perso,ero più giovane,ero più scemo,vabbè che pure adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò che c'è di male?poi sono anni che non bevo più,il vino mi da la nausea,una o due volte l'anno un limoncello e punto.
> Da un mese ho chiuso con la cioccolata,e adesso mi è rimasta la macchina potente e le pippe...:rotfl::rotfl:ah giusto pure le donne...ma ormai sono sulla via dell'amicone....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Niente sesso alcool e rock end rolls
> 
> Ohi ohi....
> 
> :rotfl:


Oggi sono un ometto morigerato e rassicurante....


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Brunetta, sei sempre così rigida... Non sono mai arrivata a non riuscire a stare in piedi. MOOOLTOOO allegra si, da perdere OGNI FRENO INIBITORIO PURE ( che per me è il problema più grosso ) ma mai oltre.
> 
> Mai stata male da vomito dopo una sbronza....mai vomitato durante una sbronza... Mai messa al volante troppo allegra.
> Non so spiegarti. Ho sempre trovato un punto in cui dire basta.
> ...


Tu non hai bisogno di perdere i freni inibitori! 
Invece io si. E dopo un paio di bicchieri divento un'altra. Molto piu' autentica e fluida.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...a guarda che per parlare con il fax non bisogna mica essere brilli....


Finchè non ti risponde, non ci sono grossi problemi...


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e lo so *la gente mi guarda strano*. Ma *credimi le macchine capiscono*. Se gli parli con dolcezza eseguono se sono scassate e ti incazzi riprendono a funzionare.... *Gli oggetti hanno un ANIMA...*
> è normale
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bè, vabbè, dai, diciamo che è una religione


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sono un ometto morigerato e rassicurante....




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



Verissimo:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu non hai bisogno di perdere i freni inibitori!
> Invece io si. E dopo un paio di bicchieri divento un'altra. Molto piu' autentica e fluida.


Credimi mi serve...dovessimo mai conoscerci ti accorgeresti di quanto sono timida e insicura �� probabilmente ti chiederesti se sono la stessa persona.
Potere di un video e di una tastiera


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Vabbè ma io ho chiesto un parere su una diversa percezione.
Il fatto che per me sia pericoloso non è in discussione. Anche perché lo è. Ma ognuno sceglie per sé.


----------



## eagle (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, hai ragione!! La red Bull fa cagare per me, non è una bibita è un medicinale.... Aagghh


Sì ma sembra avere effetti non indifferenti sulle prestazioni fisiche. Un mio compagno di squadra ne beve una prima della partita. Per fortuna non abbiamo l'antidoping...


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo:rotfl:



sheee   :up::up:


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Finchè non ti risponde, non ci sono grossi problemi...


...rispondono....:unhappy::unhappy:



Spoiler



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma io ho chiesto un parere su una diversa percezione.
> Il fatto che per me sia pericoloso non è in discussione. Anche perché lo è. Ma ognuno sceglie per sé.


tu devi essere l'anima delle feste ,immagino.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> tu devi essere l'anima delle feste ,immagino.


è tornato il male?


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato il male?


Milady, sei tornata! ciao


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> tu devi essere l'anima delle feste ,immagino.


Io sì, l'alcol no.


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato il male?


Che male?  Io sto bene e lo stesso mi auguro di tutti


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Milady, sei tornata! ciao


ero andata?


----------



## banshee (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero andata?


Non ti si leggeva da un po'..!


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì, l'alcol no.


si vede subito che sei una mattacchiona infatti. Tra non arriverete alla pensione e vi si squagliera presto il fegato oggi ci deve essere stata una grattata generale


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si vede subito che sei una mattacchiona infatti. Tra non arriverete alla pensione e vi si squagliera presto il fegato oggi ci deve essere stata una grattata generale


Mi sono consumata le palle che non ho, ma che mi sono improvvisamente cresciute.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Sì ma sembra avere effetti non indifferenti sulle prestazioni fisiche. Un mio compagno di squadra ne beve una prima della partita. Per fortuna non abbiamo l'antidoping...


Eh mi sa che se no lo "segano"


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si vede subito che sei una mattacchiona infatti. *Tra non arriverete alla pensione* e vi si squagliera presto il fegato oggi ci deve essere stata una grattata generale


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si perché secondo te la vediamo la pensione???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si perché secondo te la vediamo la pensione???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No. Schiattiamo prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero andata?


Ciao Minerva!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato il male?


Ehilà min !!! 
Dici che è il male ? Mah si vedrà


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No. Schiattiamo prima.



ma anche se non schiattiamo non la vediamo....


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehilà min !!!
> Dici che è il male ? Mah si vedrà


Eh no eh!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sono un ometto morigerato e rassicurante....


Ometto ? Ma che ti sei rimpicciolito ?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no eh!!!


Che ne so l'ha detto Min ? Se non è  il male sarà il  bene


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ne so l'ha detto Min ? Se non è  il male sarà il  bene


Na via di mezzo no?!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Na via di mezzo no?!


Ma poi non sa né di carne, né di pesce :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato il male?


Non avrebbe mai scelto quell'avatar.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi non sa né di carne, né di pesce :rotfl:


Saprà di verdura!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Saprà di verdura!!!


Una carota o una zucchina :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> .


In bianco ? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2016)

che banda di 'mbriaconi disagiati.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> che banda di 'mbriaconi disagiati.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dove eri sparita ?


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In bianco ? :mexican:


Avevo inserito due volte lo stesso messaggio... 
Comunque in bianco solo il riso!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avevo inserito due volte lo stesso messaggio...
> Comunque in bianco solo il riso!!!


Ah ah ah ok


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si vede subito che sei una mattacchiona infatti. Tra non arriverete alla pensione e vi si squagliera presto il fegato oggi ci deve essere stata una grattata generale


Chiedi a un medico.

Non è che se qualcuno ti dice di non attraversare l'autostrada perché c'è il rischio che non arrivi dall'altra parte è un tipo triste, sta dicendo una realtà.


----------



## banshee (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi a un medico.
> 
> Non è che se qualcuno ti dice di non attraversare l'autostrada perché c'è il rischio che non arrivi dall'altra parte è un tipo triste, sta dicendo una realtà.


Mangiare zuccheri complessi fa venire il diabete, e i grassi saturi il colesterolo. Direi che la differenza la fa l'uso o l'abuso. Qui si parlava ridendo di bevute goliardiche con gli amici il sabato sera e non attaccarsi alla bottiglia tutti i giorni.
Comunque grazie per la premura, mi hanno rivoltata come un calzino prima di operarmi nel 2014 e sto una bomba :up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Mangiare zuccheri complessi fa venire il diabete, e i grassi saturi il colesterolo. Direi che la differenza la fa l'uso o l'abuso. Qui si parlava ridendo di bevute goliardiche con gli amici il sabato sera e non attaccarsi alla bottiglia tutti i giorni.
> Comunque grazie per la premura, mi hanno rivoltata come un calzino prima di operarmi nel 2014 e sto una bomba :up:


ma infatti! Il pollo è pieno di antibiotici, il tonno di mercurio e il vitello di ormoni che fanno crescere le tette  E visto che tra l'altro tra un po' scoppierà la terza guerra mondiale, e che se anche se scoppiasse non andremo mai in pensione, concediamoci ogni tanto qualche bicchierata! Così potremo parlare meglio coi fax :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti! Il pollo è pieno di antibiotici, il tonno di mercurio e il vitello di ormoni che fanno crescere le tette  E visto che tra l'altro tra un po' scoppierà la terza guerra mondiale, e che se anche se scoppiasse non andremo mai in pensione, concediamoci ogni tanto qualche bicchierata! Così potremo parlare meglio coi fax :rotfl:


Ah poi non parliamo del cibo, appunto. Perché le verdure della terra dei fuochi no? E l'ambiente? Io cammino con la sciarpa davanti al viso la mattina alle 8, non so se potete immaginare che significa veramente che "non si respira".
Quototi sulla bicchierata ogni tanto marito! Se stavi a Roma finivamo in un crepaccio a ridere :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah poi non parliamo del cibo, appunto. Perché le verdure della terra dei fuochi no? E l'ambiente? Io cammino con la sciarpa davanti al viso la mattina alle 8, non so se potete immaginare che significa veramente che "non si respira".
> Quototi sulla bicchierata ogni tanto marito! Se stavi a Roma finivamo in un crepaccio a ridere :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Cara moglie, se stavo a Roma in un crepaccio con te senza passare dal via :inlove:


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato il male?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Ma io chiedevo se qualcuno ha idea perché una bicchierata tra amici è considerata una cosa simpatica, quando anni fa sarebbe stata considerata una cosa per disperati.

Anche se qualcuno dicesse che tutte le domeniche mangia come una cena della Vigilia a Napoli credo che tutti diremmo che non è il caso.
Comunque come si dice? Alla salute del benaltrismo!


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma io chiedevo se qualcuno ha idea perché una bicchierata tra amici è considerata una cosa simpatica, quando anni fa sarebbe stata considerata una cosa per disperati.
> *
> Anche se qualcuno dicesse che tutte le domeniche mangia come una cena della Vigilia a Napoli credo che tutti diremmo che non è il caso.
> Comunque come si dice? Alla salute del benaltrismo!


Cara sono friulana, qui una bicchierata tra amici è sempre stata una cosa simpatica, dalla notte dei tempi!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2016)

al di là di tutto il problema è serio.
proprio queste bibite accattivanti, colorate tipo "succhi di frutta" attirano giovanissimi registrando ogni settimana ricoveri da coma etilico negli ospedali e la cosa preoccupante che questi ragazzi sono sempre più giovani e più esposti al rischio per avere un livello di sopportazione più basso con l'aggiunta che alcuni assumono in contemporanea sostanze sintetiche (smart drugs).
ma il problema vero è la cultura dello sballo , quella che se non ti distruggi non ti diverti


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io chiedevo se qualcuno ha idea perché una bicchierata tra amici è considerata una cosa simpatica, quando anni fa sarebbe stata considerata una cosa per disperati.
> 
> Anche se qualcuno dicesse che tutte le domeniche mangia come una cena della Vigilia a Napoli credo che tutti diremmo che non è il caso.
> Comunque come si dice? Alla salute del benaltrismo!


abbi pazienza, ma una bicchierata è una bicchierata, non una sbronza da coma etilico. 

almeno qui da me una bicchierata non è mai stata considerata una cosa da disperati, ma proprio mai.

forse è il caso di intenderci sui parametri, altrimenti sembra che uno che fa l'aperitivo con gli amici è un mezzo alcolizzato.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, ma una bicchierata è una bicchierata, non una sbronza da coma etilico.
> 
> almeno qui da me una bicchierata non è mai stata considerata una cosa da disperati, ma proprio mai.
> 
> forse è il caso di intenderci sui parametri, altrimenti sembra che uno che fa l'aperitivo con gli amici è un mezzo alcolizzato.


Quoto. Bere un paio di pinte con gli amici ogni tanto, non è rovinarsi la salute nè perdere il controllo.


----------



## Nicka (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto. Bere un paio di pinte con gli amici ogni tanto, non è rovinarsi la salute nè perdere il controllo.


A me pare così evidente...

Hic...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare così evidente...
> 
> Hic...


anche a me... salud :up:


----------



## brenin (4 Marzo 2016)

на здоровье. ( alla salute,cin cin )


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> на здоровье. ( alla salute,cin cin )


spasibo tovarish!


----------



## brenin (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> spasibo tovarish!


Mi raccomando.... до дна !


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti! Il pollo è pieno di antibiotici, il tonno di mercurio e il vitello di ormoni che fanno crescere le tette  E visto che tra l'altro tra un po' scoppierà la terza guerra mondiale, e che se anche se scoppiasse non andremo mai in pensione, concediamoci ogni tanto qualche bicchierata! *Così potremo parlare meglio coi fax* :rotfl:



Grazie, eh. Subito ad infierire voialtri:mexican:

Le altre figure che ho fatto sotto i fumi dell'alcol non ve le racconto :bleble:


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi a un medico.
> 
> Non è che se qualcuno ti dice di non attraversare l'autostrada perché c'è il rischio che non arrivi dall'altra parte è un tipo triste, sta dicendo una realtà.


Glielo chiederò.  Adesso che ci penso mi deve una birra.


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io chiedevo se qualcuno ha idea perché una bicchierata tra amici è considerata una cosa simpatica, quando anni fa sarebbe stata considerata una cosa per disperati.
> 
> Anche se qualcuno dicesse che tutte le domeniche mangia come una cena della Vigilia a Napoli credo che tutti diremmo che non è il caso.
> Comunque come si dice? Alla salute del benaltrismo!


una cosa per DISPERATI?  Ma quando?  Durante il proibizionismo?


----------



## Nicka (4 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> una cosa per DISPERATI?  Ma quando?  Durante il proibizionismo?


Ma manco durante il proibizionismo. Tutt'al più si era fuorilegge...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> una cosa per DISPERATI?  Ma quando?  Durante il proibizionismo?


Prima. Quando ero giovane.


----------

